# Dell Dimension 3000 - Windows XP (SP2). Soundcard Not Working after Reformat.



## GENNADYxALEKSEY (Dec 2, 2007)

I just reformatted my PC last night. I don't have the original Audio Driver CD for this PC because I purchased it off of a friend. I've tried going on DELL.COM to get the correct drivers for my sound card, but it doesn't work. When I run DXDIAG and go under Sound. It says I don't even have a sound card. I'm completely stumped.

When I run the drivers that I download of off DELL.COM this is the Error Message I get.

"the audio driver does not support your PC hardware."

How so? I have the default one in there...

I hope someone out there can help me. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## jerichobp (Dec 18, 2007)

I was having the same problem. I realized it was a bios problem. First restart, and press F2 when prompted to enter the bios. then go to the legacy devices menu, press enter and make sure that the audio option (the first one) is set to on. fixed it right up for me


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

pls let me now if u r still facing an issue..i will be more than happy to assist u with this particular issue

Or u can just contact Dell support online


----------



## JAY1228 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have same problem can someone please help if you can please


----------

